# Hilfe! Skullcandy Kopfhörer kaputt!



## OneManShow (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute.
Bei meinen Skullcandy Kopfhörern
Hier der Link.
Ist ein Kabel durchgeschnitten. Wisst ihr ob es einen Reperaturdienst dafür gibt?
Löten kann man vergessen.


----------



## jolk (25. Februar 2010)

wie kann man ausversehen ein Kopfhörerkabel durchschneiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

oder guck doch ob man ihn vllt aufschrauben und das kabel asutauschen kann


----------



## Ykon (25. Februar 2010)

Ein glatter Durchschnitt? Wie ist es denn dazu gekommen? o0
Ich denke es gibt Möglichkeiten sowas zu flicken, aber es wäre etwas aufwendiger und sollte von jemandem erfahrenen gemacht werden, denn sonst ist nichts mehr zu richten.
Ich persönlich würde mir direkt neue Kopfhörer kaufen.


----------



## jolk (25. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde mir direkt neue Kopfhörer kaufen.



Ich habe auch schon so oft ausversehen meine Kopfhörerkabel durchgeschnitten, dass ich nur noch die 8 Euro Teile kaufe....


----------



## Ykon (25. Februar 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon so oft ausversehen meine Kopfhörerkabel durchgeschnitten, dass ich nur noch die 8 Euro Teile kaufe....





jolk schrieb:


> wie kann man ausversehen ein Kopfhörerkabel durchschneiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaube du widersprichst dir gerade selber. :>

btw sind 8Euro Kopfhörer der letzte Dreck. Wenn man wenigstens etwas Wert auf Qualität legt, dann sollte man schon mindestens 20-30 Euro springen lassen.


----------



## jolk (25. Februar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Ich glaube du widersprichst dir gerade selber. :>
> 
> btw sind 8Euro Kopfhörer der letzte Dreck. Wenn man wenigstens etwas Wert auf Qualität legt, dann sollte man schon mindestens 20-30 Euro springen lassen.



war auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint...^^ und bei 8 euro teilen ists ja noch okay wenn man "ausversehen" was durchschneidet, aber bei so nem 50 euro teil wie der te hat.....


----------



## Shaxul (25. Februar 2010)

OneManShow schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> Bei meinen Skullcandy Kopfhörern
> Hier der Link.
> Ist ein Kabel durchgeschnitten. Wisst ihr ob es einen Reperaturdienst dafür gibt?
> Löten kann man vergessen.



Bei teuren Kopfhörern lohnt eine Reparatur durchaus. Ich habe damals einen Wackelkotank am Klinkenstecker für ca. 8,- reparieren lassen.
Frag einfach mal in einem Elektrogeschäft nach. Schau' am besten mal in die Gelben Seiten deiner Stadt/Region.

edit: Peinlich, dass sich kaum einer der Vorposter mit der Frage des TE beschäftigen konnte.
Er/sie hat nicht gefragt, ob neue Kopfhörer sinnvoll sind. Auch wurde nicht darum gebeten, hier eine Diskussion über das Thema "Wie viel müssen gute Kopfhörer kosten?" loszutreten.


----------



## jolk (25. Februar 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> edit: Peinlich, dass sich kaum einer der Vorposter mit der Frage des TE beschäftigen konnte.
> Er/sie hat nicht gefragt, ob neue Kopfhörer sinnvoll sind. Auch wurde nicht darum gebeten, hier eine Diskussion über das Thema "Wie viel müssen gute Kopfhörer kosten?" loszutreten.


sowohl ykon als auch ich haben vorschläge gemacht und wenn es nicht zu reparieren sein wird, wird er sich wohl oder übel neue kaufen müssen und da ist diese frage dann auch wichtig...


----------



## Manowar (26. Februar 2010)

Ich denke der TE weiß selber, dass wenn sich das nicht reparieren lässt, er nen neuen Kopfhörer braucht *g*

Natürlich lässt sich das reparieren -> neues Kabel, Gehäuse öffnen, richtig anlöten (auf die Polung achten), Gehäuse schließen -> glücklich sein.
Die Frage ist da eher, ob du das selber machen kannst oder ob du jemanden dafür bezahlen musst.
Wenn dir durch den Schnitt nur 5cm Kabel fehlen, dann würde ich das wohl selber machen und auch kein neues Kabel kaufen.


----------



## Caps-lock (26. Februar 2010)

Alternativ könnte man sich ne kleine Lüsterklemme besorgen.  Am Schnitt ein Stück abisolieren und in die Lüsterklemme spannen.
Ansonsten geh in nen Hifiladen der keiner Kette angehört. Die sind meistens inhabergeführt und die Jungs da kennen sich aus. 

Aber die Story wie man es schafft seine Kopfhörerkabel ausversehen durchzuschneiden würd ich noch gerne hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (26. Februar 2010)

Na - bevor er mit Luesterklemmen rumwurschtelt doch lieber loeten + Isoband = so gut wie neu...

Und klar kann sowas schnell passieren: Beim Rumschnippeln die Kabel in die Quere gehangen und schnipp! Kann man freilich verhindern, wenn man die Kabel in den Pulli stopft anstatt frei rumbaumeln zu lassen.


----------



## Manowar (26. Februar 2010)

An der getrennten Stelle zu löten ist schwachsinnig, das hält dann eine Stunde und bricht außeinander.
Es sei denn du lötest und packst nen stabilen Schrumpfschlauch darum. Hält dann vllt 2 Stunden *g*


----------



## Ogil (26. Februar 2010)

Bloedsinn. Lern2Loet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Reichlich abisolieren, die beiden Kabelenden miteinander verdrillen, mit Zinn ueberziehen, umbiegen, straff mit Isoband umwickeln (Schrumpfschlauch waer freilich besser - aber den da zu haben ist wohl weniger wahrscheinlich). Da Kopfhoererkabel Litze sind, ist das Umbiegen recht unproblematisch. Und da die Kraft nicht direkt auf die Loetstelle wirkt, geht es auch nicht gleich kaputt.

Das Kabel komplett zu tauschen waere freilich besser - aber die Stecker und sicher auch die Ohrhoerer selbst sind sicher nicht so aufgebaut, dass man sie einfach oeffnen kann. Alles gekapselt und auf Einmal-Zusammenbauen-und-im-Zweifel-Wegwerfen ausgerichtet.


----------



## Martel (26. Februar 2010)

Ganz ruhig die Welt geht nicht unter.. auch wenn gadaffi kommt...

schnapp das Dingen, nehme dir einen 5ér mit und gehe zum Hifi laden. Sag was passiert ist. Und dann wird der dir das wieder zusammenlöten. Ganz einfach.


So wie es sich anhört kannst du weder löten noch hast die Sachen da. Wenn er richtig Lötet und Schrumpfschlau drum macht hast du auch keine Störungen etc. 


<- Enschwindet wieder in den Gadaffi Beitrag der ist lustig  *buddel budel buddel*


----------



## Manowar (26. Februar 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Bloedsinn. Lern2Loet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hmpf..ich hab tatsächlich mal logischer gedacht..
Hast gewonnen *g*


----------



## KARUxx (26. Februar 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Bloedsinn. Lern2Loet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Muss ich dir zustimmen... is doch kein Problem das zu flicken... is ne Sache von 2 min


----------

